# Velbert Williams



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

I have bought around a 100 from this guy. He is a very stand up guy. Has good queens, quality is outstanding, acceptance is very good. Velbert has GREAT customer service. I will continue to Order from him. He produces a small number of queens not a big producer like Kona Queen.

Andy


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm fairly local to him, and I picked up one from him in April. She is a laying machine!


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Where is he?


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

notaclue said:


> Where is he?


Heavener, OK.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I got 5 queens from him in some nucs I purchased this spring. So far they have built up well and are making some honey now. I'm very happy with them and, if they survive the winter, I will be ordering more next year.


----------



## northbee (Apr 16, 2009)

I bought 5 nucs last year with his vsh/russian queens and they all built up great produced some surplus and all made it throught the winter in good shape. It was a tough winter too. Now they are going great guns and I have one that I am harvesting 4 supers from this weekend. 

I also have seen hardly any mites and i don't treat. 

Will definitely buy from him again.


----------

